

Ask HN: Reasonable accommodation in Shenzhen or Hong Kong? - white_devil

Hey.<p>Could you tell me about reasonably priced hotels or furnished/serviced apartments in Shenzhen or Hong Kong?<p>I heard that in Shenzhen/OCT, the rent might be around $120, which seems kind of.. outrageously low. Is this far from reality?<p>I'd be open to any suggestions on where to stay in China (or Hong Kong). Most of all, I'm concerned with being comfortable and safety.<p>Any ideas?
======
mbenjaminsmith
I can't give you specifics or tell you about the surrounding area but I can
tell you that Hong Kong island is expensive. I've got two friends living
there, both in small apartments, and they pay US $1800 and $2300 / month
respectively.

~~~
white_devil
I've heard that there might be cheap apartments in Tai Po, and even saw it on
the map, but I have no clue how long it takes to get to civilization from
there.

Anyway.. Are your friends wealthy, or just.. silly, for paying that kind of
rents? :p

~~~
mbenjaminsmith
Yeah, I don't really know what's going on outside of HK island.

I can think of plenty of cities where you'll pay 2k a month for rent. Hong
Kong might be a bit skewed upward vs salaries and quality of life though. If
I'm going to pay 2k for rent I'd rather live in a Western city (food, music,
space, etc).

Why China? If you're looking for low cost of living you can't beat Vietnam at
the moment. If you want something a little more civilized you can check out
Bangkok (where I live). Bangkok rent's are less than half of Hong Kong's and
it is a great mix of Western and Asian cultures. If you're looking for work
though HK's salaries are better for foreigners. (I've either contracted
internationally or run my own business here so the lower salaries are a boon.)

~~~
white_devil
Actually I've been hanging out in Chiang Mai for most of the last six months.
In February I went to Vietnam, Hanoi, but it was uncomfortable (and
surprisingly expensive!) so I came back.

Any idea about good places in China, by the way?

I've been living off of contract work for the past three years, and worked
remotely since September, but now I need to find a new gig. But yeah, you
wouldn't want to work for a third-world salary.

~~~
mbenjaminsmith
Hey, I missed this. If you check this again shoot me an email: matthew [at]
ramenshoppe [.] com.

